# Top Ten Fragrances by Categories



## EyebrowsnLips (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- 

2. Fruity or Tropical-  

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) -

4. Light, Soft-

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) -

6. Summer & Spring-

7. Winter & Fall- 

8. Day-

9. Night -

10. Exotic/Sexy-  

***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- Coco Chanel Madmoiselle

2. Fruity or Tropical-  Michael Kors -Island

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Body shop- Coconut perfume

4. Light, Soft-Burberry-Weekend

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Ralph Lauren-Romance
 
6. Summer & Spring- Vera Wang- Princess or Gucci-Envy me

7. Winter & Fall- Thierry Mulger- Angel

8. Day- D&G-Light blue

9. Night - Chanel - No5

10. Exotic/Sexy-  Hugo Boss- Red

11. The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love

Oh dear....I have to admit.... So kiss me perfume I think its by revlon! Or Tommy girl (Reminds me of America!)


----------



## lollipoped (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- Ange ou Demon

2. Fruity or Tropical-  Escada Moon Sparkle 

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) -Givenchy Hot Couture 

4. Light, Soft- gawd...this is so embarrassing but Love's Baby Soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) -Dolce Gabanna Light Blue

6. Summer & Spring-Marc Jacob Daisy 

7. Winter & Fall- Ange ou Demon

8. Day-right now it's Chanel Chance , mixes so well with my shower gel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. Night - Definably Ange ou Demon!  

10. Exotic/Sexy-Ange ou Demon <can you tell how much i like this scent?>


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- Estee Lauder Pleasure Exotic

2. Fruity or Tropical-  Ralph by Ralph Lauren

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Cashmere Mist

4. Light, Soft- J'dore

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Romance by Ralph Lauren

6. Summer & Spring- Cool Water

7. Winter & Fall- J'adore

8. Day- Pleasures Exotic

9. Night - Issey Miyaki

10. Exotic/Sexy- Anna Sui Dolly Girl Bon'jour L'amour


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- Hypnotic Poison

2. Fruity or Tropical-  Ralph Lauren Ralph

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Saffron Sari by Urban Rituelle

4. Light, Soft- Kenzo Amour Indian Holi

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - pass
 
6. Summer & Spring- Still looking

7. Winter & Fall- Hypnotic Poison

8. Day- Saffron Sari or Kenzo Amour Indian Holi

9. Night - Hypnotic Poison

10. Exotic/Sexy-  Hypnotic Poison

11. The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love
Hmm... VS Amber Romance EDT


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- Roxy - original

2. Fruity or Tropical- Escada Rockin' Rio

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Ralph Lauren Hot or Vera Wang Princess

4. Light, Soft - 

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Bath&Body Works Breathe Happiness

6. Summer & Spring- Escada anything...

7. Winter & Fall- haven't found a great one yet.

8. Day- Chanel Chance eu fraiche

9. Night - Armani Code

10. Exotic/Sexy- Armani Code ? ha idk.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- MJ Daisy

2. Fruity or Tropical- Mat; Yellow by masaki matsushima

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - not into that

4. Light, Soft- Mat;

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - L'eau par Kenzo

6. Summer & Spring- Mat; Yellow for summer, L'eau par Kenzo for spring

7. Winter & Fall- Miss Dior Cherie and J'adore

8. Day- J'adore

9. Night - Magical Moon?

10. Exotic/Sexy-  No.5 yes I like it sue me

***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love
Bath&Body Works mango mandarin, I layer it under perfumes that have mango or citrus notes to make them stronger


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 18, 2008)

My list isn't really too fancy, i've been kinda broke..


1. Just Favorite scent- Gucci - Envy Me 

2. Fruity or Tropical- DKNY Be Delicious (the red one)

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Mark Jewel <33

4. Light, Soft- pass

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - VS Body

6. Summer & Spring- Escada anything (but I ran out so I always use VS body splashes in the summer as back up!!)

7. Winter & Fall- Burberry Brit

8. Day- VS Body

9. Night - Hypnotic Poison

10. Exotic/Sexy- Hypnotic Poison 

***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love
As you can tell, i love VS!! I have a few calgon I liked..


----------



## jazza (Nov 23, 2008)

1. Just Favorite scent- La Coste, A Touch of Pink

2. Fruity or Tropical- Next, Just Pink Summer

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Kenzo, Ca Sent Beau

4. Light, Soft- Britney Spears, Fantasy

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - La Coste, A Touch of Pink

6. Summer & Spring- Next, Just Pink

7. Winter & Fall- Kenzo, Ca Sent Beau

8. Day- Paris Hilton, Just Me

9. Night - Kenzo, Ca Sent Beau

10. Exotic/Sexy- Kenzo, Ca Sent Beau


----------



## Jadetive (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Favorite scent - Paul Smith's Rose 

2. Fruity or tropical - Escada's Island Kiss 

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin etc) - YSL's Babydoll and Kenzo's Flower Essentielle 

4. Light, soft - Escada's Escada 

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Body Shop's White Musk 

6. Summer & Spring - Elizabeth Arden's Green Tea 

7. Winter & Fall - Theirry Mugler's Angel 

8. Day - Calvin Klein's Euphoria Blossom 

9. Night - Elizabeth Arden's Provocative Woman and Paul Smith's Rose 

10. Exotic/Sexy - Elizabeth Arden's Provocative Woman and Paul Smith's Rose


----------



## zoey223 (Nov 29, 2009)

1. Just Favorite scent- David Yurman, Flower Bomb, Gucci by Gucci

2. Fruity or Tropical- Moschino Hippy Fizz

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Kenzo Amour and Kenzo Indian holi

4. Light, Soft- Issey Miyake, Versace Signature 

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Clean Provence, Asprey Purple Water 

6. Summer & Spring- Guerlain Champs Elysees, Versace Signature

7. Winter & Fall- Gucci by Gucci EDP

8. Day- Gucci by Gucci, David Yurman, Chanel Allure Sensuelle, 

9. Night - Same as above 

10. Exotic/Sexy- Fracas, Magie Noir, Magical Moon 

***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love... I don't have any!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 6, 2011)

1. Favorite scent - Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf

	2. Fruity or tropical - Moon Sparkle by Escada

	3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin etc) - Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture

	4. Light, soft - Heiress by Paris Hilton

	5. Fresh - Ralph by Ralph Lauren

	6. Summer & Spring - I Love Love by Moschino

	7. Winter & Fall - Pink Sugar Sensual by Aquolina

	8. Day - Daisy by Marc Jacobs

	9. Night - Chloe by Chloe

	10. Exotic/Sexy -  Agent Provocateur Maitresse by Agent Provocateur


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Just Favorite scent- Armani Prive Cuir d'amethyste  (Leather and violette)

2. Fruity or Tropical- Annick Goutal Mandragore ( I do not wear fruity perfume) Serge Lutens Daim Blond is on my wish list

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - My Serge Lutens collection! Jeux de Peau, Cuir Mauresque, etc Annick Goutal Ambre Fetish and Encent Flambayant

4. Light, Soft- Serge Lutens Bois de vanille

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Stella McCartney Sheer

6. Summer & Spring- Annick Goutal Un matin d'orage

7. Winter & Fall- Serge Lutens Cedre, Alien Limited edition in Leather

8. Day- Thierry Mugler Alien (I love the limited edition Caramel salé!!!)

9. Night -  Guerlain Shalimar

10. Exotic/Sexy- Serge Luten La fille de Berlin (a beautyfull rose perfume) or Annick Goutal Ambre Fetish

***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love Burberry Brit Gold and Red two limited edition that really make that perfume interesting!


----------



## Beryl (Dec 19, 2013)

1 Just Favorite Scent - Blue Riviera - Fragronard
  2 Fruity or Tropical - Aloha Tiare - Comptoir Sud Pacifique
  3  Warm - Vanille Noire - Yves Rocher
  4 Light Soft - Paradiso - Miro
  5 Fresh - Verveine - Yves Rocher
  6 Summer & Spring - Marche aux Fleurs - Fragonard
  7 Winter & Fall - Encens Feve Tonka - Fragonard
  8 Day - Muguet - Fragonard
  9 Night - Jesus del Pozo in Black
  10 Exotic/Sexy - Oil Fiction - Juliette Has A Gun


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 4, 2014)

EyebrowsnLips said:


> 1. Just Favorite scent- Dior Addict  2. Fruity or Tropical-Salvadore Ferragamo Incanto Dreams or Viva La Juicy   3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) -UD Sin or Amber de Nepal   4. Light, Soft-Prada Inf. Iris or MAC Turquatic   5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Philosophy Baby Grace or Pure Grace  6. Summer & Spring- Jo Malone French Lime Blossom  7. Winter & Fall- Narcisco for her and Cannabis Santal by Fresh.  Givenchy Hot Couture also.  8. Day- Couture couture by Juicy Couture or Gaga Black fliud Fame.  9. Night - BPAL oils.    10. Exotic/Sexy-Bathed and Infused Mayan Gold   ***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love    Alyssa Ashley or Keihl musk. e


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2014)

1. Just Favorite scent- Lancome La Vie Est Belle, Jo Malone Vanilla and Anise   2. Fruity or Tropical- Dior Miss Cherie edp   3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Princess Vera Wang   4. Light, Soft- Dior Miss Cherie Blooming Bouquet   5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Philosophy Amazing Grace, Dior Addict   6. Summer & Spring- Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche, Jo Malone Wild Bluebell   7. Winter & Fall- Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb   8. Day- Chanel Beige   9. Night - Gucci Gucci   10. Exotic/Sexy- Bvlgari Jasmin Noir   ***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love- sprays from bath & bodyworks


----------



## pin3ska (Aug 17, 2014)

1. Just Favorite scent- Flower by Kenzo
  2. Fruity or Tropical- Escada Tropical Punch
  3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Vanille Cannelle Comptoir Sud Pacifique
  4. Light, Soft- Acqua di Parma Blu Mediterraneo - Fico di Amalfi
  5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Oxygene Lanvin
  6. Summer & Spring- Neonatura Souffle Y. Rocher
  7. Winter & Fall- Shalimar
  8. Day- Ambra Etro
  9. Night - Alien
  10. Exotic/Sexy- Alien
  ***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love - Coty Extreme Orient


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 28, 2014)

1. Just Favorite scent- ysl parisienne
  2. Fruity or Tropical- bvlgari omnia corail
  3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - burberry body
  4. Light, Soft- jo malone poeny and blush suede
  5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - armani acqua di gioia
  6. Summer & Spring- lush love
  7. Winter & Fall- victor &rolf flowerbomb
  8. Day- dkny be delicious
  9. Night - armani si
  10. Exotic/Sexy- ysl parisienne


----------



## flowerpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

1. Just Favorite scent- Hermes Un Jardin en Mediteranee

2. Fruity or Tropical- Frederic Malle Carnal Flower

3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Carnal Flower, Chanel Coco, Mugler Angel or a spicy bay rum

4. Light, Soft-  Tartine et Chocolat, Fresh Sugar, un Jardin sur le Nil

5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Mugler Cologne

6. Summer & Spring- Guerlain Imperiale

7. Winter & Fall- Un Jardin En Mediteranee

8. Day- CdG #3

9. Night - Chanel Coco

10. Exotic/Sexy- Carnal Flower!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 10, 2015)

Favorite scent- Viva La Juicy   2. Fruity or Tropical- Escada Cherries in the Air   3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Bath and Body Works Forever Sunshine   4. Light, Soft- Nikki Minaj Pink Friday   5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap)   D&G light blue   6. Summer & Spring- SJP NYC   7. Winter & Fall- Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black   8. Day- SJP Lovely   9. Night- Givenchy Ange Ou Demon   10. Exotic/Sexy- Givenchy Very Irresistable   ***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love[/quote]   Bath and Body Works Forever Sunshine


----------



## elinadesiree (Jun 15, 2015)

1. Just Favorite scent- DKNY Golden Delicious
  2. Fruity or Tropical-  Burberry Brit Sheer
  3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) - Estée Lauder Bronze Godess
  4. Light, Soft- Chloé Roses de Chloé
  5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap) - Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte
  6. Summer & Spring- Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDT
  7. Winter & Fall- Prada L'eau Ambrée
  8. Day- Calvin Klein Euphoria Gold
  9. Night - Laura Mercier Creme de Pistasche
  10. Exotic/Sexy- Prada Amber


----------



## Anat13 (Sep 18, 2015)

1. Just Favorite: Vero Profumo Mito edp (green citrus, magnolia, galbanum, cypress)
  2. Fruity or Tropical: Ormonde Jayne Frangipani (lime, Frangipani)
  3. Warm (Vanilla, coconut, pumpkin ect) :  Mona di Orio Vanille (smoky vanilla)
  4. Light, Soft: L'Artisan l'Ete en Douce (fresh hay)
  5. Fresh (Reminds you of fresh out the shower or soap): Parfums de Nicolai L'Eau Chic (geranium)
  6. Summer & Spring: Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine (blood orange) & Tauer Carillon Pour un Ange (lily of the valley)
  7. Winter & Fall: Tauer Incense Rose & Ormonde Jayne Ta'if (saffron, rose)
  8. Day: Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee (ginger lilies, saltwater)
  9. Night: Vero Profume Rozy edp
  10. Exotic/Sexy: Vero Profumo Rubj edp (passionfruit, cumin, orange blossom)
  ***An extra one, The Cheapest perfume/body Spray that you have & love: I got a very good deal on Serge Lutens A la Nuit (a stunning jasmine) but I'm not sure it qualifies as cheap!


----------



## Anat13 (Sep 19, 2015)

La Fille is gorgeous!


----------

